# Eye issue



## horsefly3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Any suggestions on what could be going on with this eye?








Erin Mossa


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen this before but in newly hatched chicks. Is this new? Or is there a possibility you missed it until now?

If you don't think its new it might resolve itself as the bird matures. At least that's what I've seen with mine.

Wait, is the entire eye black?


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Woosh! I've never seen that before. What happened? Did you just wake up one day and saw that?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

is it infected?

can we get an update?


----------

